# 09' Forum Youngblood/ Forum Republic Bindings



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone rides a forum youngblood or ever tried out the forum republic bindings? what do you think about them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I've never riden them, but if you look at the binder straps they look very, very cushy.


----------



## vandal (Jun 1, 2007)

i have a new pair of republic bindings, so far i had only one outting but they felt very comfy. As far as the board i heard bad things, mostly poor craftsmanship.

my setup is atomic axum and these bindings


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The republics are surprisingly good bindings. I thought they were great. Very comfortable, good ratchets, toe cap felt responsive. Although I didn't get to ride them that long I really had no complaints.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got the new republics and so far I really like them. The main strap is very padded and is really comfortable, the toe cap does not move out of place like i've heard with the burtons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

I want a Youngblood so badly. It's a terrific park board from the jumps to the jibs. Ive looked into alot of park boards and asked people riding at Mt.Seymour park how they like thier Forum deck and all ive ever gotten as a response is that Forum has a really good line of 09 park boards. Not trying to sell Forum here, Ride snowboards are what im riding


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks for all the input guys!


----------

